# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Nhờ các bác góp ý

## Gamo

Em mới bị dụ mua 1 lốc motor 2 pha, size 57, ko biết của hãng nào, ko có thông số gì luôn ngoài việc nó còn trong hộp.

Em đo trở thì 1.3ohm, L=156uH, nói chung là ko tin đc, mới thấy lần đầu.

Vậy các cao thủ có thể đưa ra nhận xét giùm em là loại motor này ntn? Có nên lấy ko?

----------


## solero

Ảnh ảnh ảnh ảnh ảnh ảnh =>> 500đ ảnh.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe

----------


## Nam CNC

Em nói thiệt mấy con này hàng CHina chính hãng , đoán 4A thì phải ( nếu nhỏ hơn sao xài chung mấy em M524 hehehe) , nhưng thấy bạc đạn TNT japan, có thể đó là hàng OEM cho thị trường nào đó ngoài TQ, chất lượng có thể chơi được nhưng so với mấy em japan chính hãng hay USA thì không bằng vậy.... nhưng với cái giá chắc vừa lòng.

----------


## Ga con

Máy bác có bị hỏng không chứ motor 155uH thì chắc bên trong nó quấn vài vòng dây.

----------


## Gamo

Hmm, dám cái máy em có vấn đề lắm bác  :Wink: 

Để lúc nào rảnh, gắn nó chạy thử xem torque & speed thế nào. Nếu L thấp thì có lẽ chạy nhanh tốt. Dạo này bận quá.

Ko biết sư phụ Nhất Sơn có ý kiến gì ko?

----------


## nhatson

rẻ thì mua về chuột, đắt thì thôi ah
check nguồn gốc nữa, chôm nhà máy, wan điểm em ko vạn bất đắc dĩ ko mua

b.r

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, em cũng chẳng rõ nguồn gốc nữa. Để rảnh test thử xem sao, đo cái L của nó thì quả thật là ko tin được, motor nặng chứ ko nhẹ.

Ông Nam đừng quên để tôi 1 con 6.6A của ông nhé, cuối tuần qua lấy. Bữa nào rảnh review 2 con xem con nào ngon hơn.

----------


## Nam CNC

Đo cái "L" là cái gì bồ , nghe sao nhạy cảm quá hehehehe. 2 con so sánh thì phải qua bác Nhat Son thì đầy đủ dụng cụ đo lường mới biết chứ.

----------


## nhatson

đồng hồ L của em cũng thường thôi ah, chưa có dkien mua cái gấu chắc phải hơn 1000 mỹ kim
b.r

----------


## biết tuốt

bác gà mờ có con đồng hồ đo L mua đâu đấy? bao nhiêu cân thóc ? :Wink:   em cũng hơi nghi ngờ kết quả đo đạc , bác thử lấy 1 cuộn cảm biết giá trị rồi đo thử xem sao

----------


## CKD

> 


Cái con 5 in 1 này nhìn phê nhỉ, có OSC nữa thì phải. Mất bao nhiêu lúa mới rướt được em nó về bác.

Em cũng muốn yêu khoa học, định lùng một con OSC để làm nghiêm cíu, nhưng chưa biết chơi con nào đảm bảo re rẻ mà có đủ tính năng cần thiết nhỉ. Em thì không khoái mấy con CRT đời cũ vì do tần số thấp không phê.

----------


## nhatson

analog bandwith 1/2
digital bandwith 1/5

cơ bản digital tiện hơn, analog mà tích hợp tính năng đo đặc thì đắt
digital giá rẻ có 1 bất tiện là chậm, tín hiệu thay đổi nhanh là ko bắt kịp


em có 1 con rigol, dùng ok, giá khá tốt, dưới 500 mỹ kim

http://www.rigol.com/prodserv/DS1000E/


thế hệ mới hơn, lúc em mua có mẫu này em cũng sẽ cắn răng

http://www.rigol.com/prodserv/DS2000A/

gấu hơn thì có chạm vuốt như iphone



b.r

----------


## nhatson

sự khác nhau cơ bản giữ đắt tiền và rẻ tiển là tốc độ sampling




b.r

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, các bác đầu óc đen thùi  :Wink:   :Cool: 

Con At 501 này em thấy được phết, ít thấy nó sai lắm. Đo trở, vol, tụ chính xác, ví dụ motor ghi 3ohm là ra đúng 2.9 tới 3.1. Chỉ có L là chưa có gì để so nên ko dám nói. Cái chính em hay dùng là để đo sóng, portable nên tiện. Giá thì cũng khá mềm, hồi đó mua trong hội chợ chỉ có 3tr. Các bác nếu ko serious quá thì có thể mua em này, khá ngon.
http://www.triotest.com.au/shop/en/h...on-tester.html

Em đang kiếm 1 con digital giá rẻ 2-4 channel để có thể phân tích logic, bác nào có thì giới thiệu với nhé. Em cũng ko thích mấy em CRT vì mấy em đó to nặng, dùng mất công lắm. Mua 1 em giờ vứt trong kho luôn ví dùng oải quá

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Hoho, các bác đầu óc đen thùi  
> 
> Con At 501 này em thấy được phết, ít thấy nó sai lắm. Đo trở, vol, tụ chính xác, ví dụ motor ghi 3ohm là ra đúng 2.9 tới 3.1. Chỉ có L là chưa có gì để so nên ko dám nói. Cái chính em hay dùng là để đo sóng, portable nên tiện. Giá thì cũng khá mềm, hồi đó mua trong hội chợ chỉ có 3tr. Các bác nếu ko serious quá thì có thể mua em này, khá ngon.
> http://www.triotest.com.au/shop/en/h...on-tester.html
> 
> Em đang kiếm 1 con digital giá rẻ 2-4 channel để có thể phân tích logic, bác nào có thì giới thiệu với nhé. Em cũng ko thích mấy em CRT vì mấy em đó to nặng, dùng mất công lắm. Mua 1 em giờ vứt trong kho luôn ví dùng oải quá


4 chanle+ logic analyzer thì ko có rẻ ah :0
mua rời thì sẽ rẻ ah

b.r

----------


## nhatson

ko thì chiến con này,  mua basic, về hack software có thể chạy full tính năng ah

http://www.home.agilent.com/en/pd-19...4&cc=VN&lc=eng



b.r

----------


## Gamo

Hix, bác cho tiền em nhé

Đùa thui, em tính kiếm 1 em 2 channel, 100Mhz hàng Tàu là đủ. Tại giờ đang phân vân bỏ ra 5tr mua 1 con, về nhà lâu lâu mới xài 1 lần thì có bị khùng ko?

----------


## nhatson

mua con rigol ds1052e về hack lên 100mhz được ah


 :Smile: 




b.r

----------


## Gamo

Ui, iu bác thía  :Wink:   :Cool: 

Mới đọc 1 loạt bài về hack con này. Giờ vấn đề là sao kiếm được nó  :Wink: )

----------


## nhatson

con này dùng arm, em thấy 1 số chú tây, hack , cài linux, nghịch đủ trò, anh gamo rảnh tìm em nhớ là có cả shecmatic

b.r

----------


## CKD

Thế mấy cái dạng PC thì thế nào bác, dạng Box kết nối với PC đó. Thấy hàng tàu cũng không quá đắt, có thể em yêu khoa học được.

----------


## nhatson

> Thế mấy cái dạng PC thì thế nào bác, dạng Box kết nối với PC đó. Thấy hàng tàu cũng không quá đắt, có thể em yêu khoa học được.


usb osc bất tiện lắm ah, chỉnh div time, div vol bằng chuột là cực hình

b.r

----------


## CKD

Được cái rẻ, tầm 70-100$. Chỉ biết trong quá trình đo đạt có chính xác và sample rate có ok như quảng cáo không thôi. Chứ giờ bỏ 500$ chỉ để em yêu khoa học thì.... đuối quá bác ạ.

----------


## nhatson

em có con hantek DSO3064, 4 tia 60mhz , dùng cũng tạm, test QC thì tạm chấp nhận, còn để RD thì ko ổn
http://www.hantek.com/en/ProductDetail_115.html





b.r

----------


## Gamo

Nhà nghèo $55: http://www.aliexpress.com/store/prod...441794110.html
Sang hơn AT-501 $150: hết hàng
Sang hơn nữa $260: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-...498717338.html
Sang hơn nữa $329: http://www.rigolna.com/products/digi...1000e/ds1052e/

Tới đây chắc bác CKD bắt đầu chạy rồi  :Cool: 

Tùy vào mục đích nhưng với em thì gần như tín hiệu em đo chẳng bao giờ quá 1Mhz, nghĩa là bác chỉ cần 1 con cùi cùi vừa vừa là ok. I.e. bác dụ Mr. Linh tặng bác con 4 port là ok.

----------


## nhatson

> Nhà nghèo $55: http://www.aliexpress.com/store/prod...441794110.html
> Sang hơn AT-501 $150: hết hàng
> Sang hơn nữa $260: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-...498717338.html
> Sang hơn nữa $329: http://www.rigolna.com/products/digi...1000e/ds1052e/
> 
> Tới đây chắc bác CKD bắt đầu chạy rồi


em vote cho rigol, giá còn 75% so với em mua cách đây 5 năm

osc chỉ là phần nhỏ, để làm được nhiều việc hơn cần FG, ngoài ra còn current probe, Diff probe, mấy món này, đắt hơn cả cái osc

b.r

----------


## CKD

Haha.. chẹp chẹp, thèm quá rồi.
Nhưng phải đắn đo lắm đây, hôm nào rỗi chắc xin bác Linh tí chời gian để giao lưu và tham khảo cái vụ OSC này.
Do chỉ dừng ở mức em yêu khoa học nên mới suy nghĩ nhiều thế, chứ có mà phục vụ nghiêm cứu, sản xuất, kinh doanh là em hốt ngay và liền  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

yêu khoa học thì yêu tới cùng, diy luôn ah
phân tích logic

http://dangerousprototypes.com/docs/..._Logic_Sniffer

DSO

http://dangerousprototypes.com/docs/Dangerous_DSO

b.r

----------


## nhatson

nếu ko có nút chỉnh rời, em thấy thao tác khó là khó khăn, nút rời tốt thì ko cheap được



b.r

----------

